# Couto de hominizados / coutos hominizados



## Maragato76

"Desse modo, D. Sancho II instaurou em Castelo Mendo os "períodos de 24 dias de paz". Os foragidos ficavam isentos de responsabilidade civil e criminal durante os dias de feira. Mas há mais: concebeu um *couto de hominizados*, para os mesmos viverem livremente, conforme determinadas condições."

"Após o Tratado de Alcanises (1297), a fronteira com o reino de Leão foi alterada, retirando a Belmonte a sua importância defensiva. No entanto, outras medidas de protecção foram tomadas, como a renovação sucessiva do foral e a criação de *coutos hominizados*, tornando-a mais atractiva."

Está claro por el contexto de estos párrafos que "couto de hominizados" significa en castellano "abrigo de refugiados" o "refugio de fugitivos", pero mi pregunta es... ¿no es más común o frecuente usar "couto de *homiziados*"? No creo que sea ninguna errata pero me choca un poco...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Por la descripción que encontré en el texto a continuación, un *hominizado *es un *homiziado* pero con autorización oficial:

_Durante o século XIV a vila do Marvão foi fortemente abalada pela trágica e violenta, Peste Negra que levou o monarca D. Fernando a criar os chamados “coutos” para “hominizados” , que eram, indivíduos condenados por homicídio a quem a Coroa perdoava certos crimes ou faltas sempre que se fixavam em terras da raia. Se tratava, ao mesmo tempo, de defender o espaço raiano e contribuir para a estabilização da própria monarquia. E por isso podemos comprovar que foi o próprio rei Dom Fernando quem mandou reforçar através de várias obras da defesa do Castelo, pela soma de 3.000 reis brancos (*ANTT, Carta Régia de 1443*).


_Ver en http://flama-unex.blogspot.com.br/2009/09/ii-terras-da-raia-de-portalegre-sintese.html?m=1


----------



## Carfer

Enganaram-se. É _'ho*mizi*ados_', com toda a certeza. O termo é muito pouco comum hoje em dia, alguém fez confusão. E o significado é esse, sim: um território que dava abrigo a fugitivos da justiça, neste caso por iniciativa e com consentimento real. (em boa verdade não é de admirar. Naquela época, o rei não tinha o monopólio da justiça, é bem possível que os homiziados em causa não fossem fugitivos da justiça real, mas da senhorial e o povoamento do interior foi muitas vezes feito facilitando o estabelecimento de condenados)

P.S. Vi agora o post do Who e o texto que transcreveu que, para minha surpresa, reincide no erro. Nunca vi _'hominizado_'. Admira-me que o erro se repita em diferentes textos históricos. Dá-me ideia de que, num caso e noutro, há-de ter havido historiadores a tratar os textos e quem já tenha lido lido alguma coisa sobre História medieval já terá encontrado o termo _'homiziado_', para não dizer que há-de estar familiarizado com ele.


----------



## Maragato76

Então é uma gralha repetida no mesmo livro. Obrigado pela paciência, *WhoSoyEu *& *Carfer*!


----------



## Carfer

Li o texto cujo link o Who juntou e quase punha as mãos no lume que é uma tradução do espanhol, não um original português.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mas existem várias citações em textos diferentes a "coutos de hominizados" no Google. Ainda que concorde com o Carter que a palavra possa estar com a grafia errada (foi a impressão que tive ao ler o título do fio), acho que vale a pena uma investigação. E como os textos são basicamente de cidades portuguesas, não parecem ser tradução.


----------



## Maragato76

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mas existem várias citações em textos diferentes a "coutos de hominizados" no Google. Ainda que concorde com o Carter que a palavra possa estar com a grafia errada (foi a impressão que tive ao ler o título do fio), acho que vale a pena uma investigação. E como os textos são basicamente de cidades portuguesas, não parecem ser tradução.


 Percebo, antes de antecipar uma resposta definitiva, melhor é indagar mais a fundo...


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> E como os textos são basicamente de cidades portuguesas, não parecem ser tradução.



É pena estarmos tão longe, porque apostaria um almoço em como é uma tradução. As marcas do espanhol são subtis - fora uma ou outra, que são gritantes - e até poderia tratar-se de um texto de alguém influenciado pelo espanhol (o blog é de Elvas e essencialmente sobre Elvas, uma cidade a meia dúzia de quilómetros da fronteira e que é quase um subúrbio da cidade espanhola de Badajoz) se não fossem as construções que são típicamente castelhanas, as outras que nenhum português usaria e finalmente as que inquestionavelmente traiem um autor falante nativo de espanhol. Quer ver porquê? (hoje é domingo e tenho pouco que fazer, por isso posso dedicar algum tempo a estas chinesices - ou será espanholices? ).

_vi*ll*a _(o '_*ll*_' trai a origem)
_*sempre que *se fixavam em terras da raia _(expressão claramente espanhola, já que o sentido é em português _'contanto que'_, _'siempre que' _em espanhol)
_unidades militares* hispânicas*_(nós nunca diríamos _'hispânico' _para nos referirmos a  uma unidade militar espanhola, nem, habitualmente, ao que quer que seja que venha de Espanha)
_as forças cercadas* lograram em *resistir ('lograr' _é muito invulgar no nosso uso e ainda por cima preposicionado com _'em'_)
_Tenente Coronel* luso*, D. Pedro de Magalhães _(para mim, a prova definitiva: os espanhóis dizem frequentissimamente _'luso_', mas nós não, é raríssimo usá-la e nunca para designar um português_)_
_De todas as formas _(mais uma expressão espanholizada)
_fazendo uso de surpresa_ (faz perfeito sentido em português, mas quem é o nativo que fala assim?  A um espanhol, no entanto, não quadraria mal)
_*se *encontra _('encontra*-se*' no português de Portugal. A inversão é constante ao longo do texto, com todos os verbos. O _'se_' a preceder o verbo estaria bem para um brasileiro... mas também para um espanhol; para um português é que não)
_Vila d*o* Marvão/*o *Marvão_(não usamos habitualmente o artigo definido com o nome da vila) 
_*de quem *a vila *deve* a sua denominação_('*a quem deve' *em português; o _'de quem' _entende-se se o original for _'recibir', 'tomar'_, etc.)
_ocorreu_ (em português também se usa, claro, mas há maior probabilidade de um nativo português usar '_aconteceu'_ em vez de _'ocorreu')_
_*outorgando-se *a sua carta foral em 1226 *pelo *monarca D. Sancho II _(construção muito estranha em português; cheira-me a espanhol) 
_uma* parte *considerável de produtos _('_parte_' não faz muito sentido, é provável que o termo original seja o espanhol '_partida'_, que faria muito mais) 
_para distribuição *das *localidades mais próximas _(pode ser erro, mas suspeito que '_distribuição_' é tradução doutro termo espanhol que pede aquela preposição)
_podemos* comprovar *_(não é que não se diga em português, mas _'comprovar_' tem um sabor espanhol bem marcado)
_portos secos (_também se diz em português, mas é muito mais comum em espanhol)
_*destacaram as* seguintes ('destacaram-se'_; _'as_' não concorda com '_eventos_', suspeito que o termo original é _'ocurrencias_' ou outra palavra feminina espanhola)
_sem acabou por ser um insucesso por via dos territórios chegados por via  espanhola_ (a frase não faz qualquer sentido, também traduzida literalmente o não faria em espanhol e pode por isso ser uma série de erros de escrita, mas...)


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> É pena estarmos tão longe, porque apostaria um almoço em como é uma tradução. As marcas do espanhol são subtis - fora uma ou outra, que são gritantes - e até poderia tratar-se de um texto de alguém influenciado pelo espanhol (o blog é de Elvas e essencialmente sobre Elvas, uma cidade a meia dúzia de quilómetros da fronteira e que é quase um subúrbio da cidade espanhola de Badajoz) se não fossem as construções que são típicamente castelhanas, as outras que nenhum português usaria e finalmente as que inquestionavelmente traiem um autor falante nativo de espanhol. Quer ver porquê? (hoje é domingo e tenho pouco que fazer, por isso posso dedicar algum tempo a estas chinesices - ou será espanholices? ).
> 
> _vi*ll*a _(o '_*ll*_' trai a origem)
> _*sempre que *se fixavam em terras da raia _(expressão claramente espanhola, já que o sentido é em português _'contanto que'_, _'siempre que' _em espanhol)
> _unidades militares* hispânicas*_(nós nunca diríamos _'hispânico' _para nos referirmos a  uma unidade militar espanhola, nem, habitualmente, ao que quer que seja que venha de Espanha)
> _as forças cercadas* lograram em *resistir ('lograr' _é muito invulgar no nosso uso e ainda por cima preposicionado com _'em'_)
> _Tenente Coronel* luso*, D. Pedro de Magalhães _(para mim, a prova definitiva: os espanhóis dizem frequentissimamente _'luso_', mas nós não, é raríssimo usá-la e nunca para designar um português_)_
> _De todas as formas _(mais uma expressão espanholizada)
> _fazendo uso de surpresa_ (faz perfeito sentido em português, mas quem é o nativo que fala assim?  A um espanhol, no entanto, não quadraria mal)
> _*se *encontra _('encontra*-se*' no português de Portugal. A inversão é constante ao longo do texto, com todos os verbos. O _'se_' a preceder o verbo estaria bem para um brasileiro... mas também para um espanhol; para um português é que não)
> _Vila d*o* Marvão/*o *Marvão_(não usamos habitualmente o artigo definido com o nome da vila)
> _*de quem *a vila *deve* a sua denominação_('*a quem deve' *em português; o _'de quem' _entende-se se o original for _'recibir', 'tomar'_, etc.)
> _ocorreu_ (em português também se usa, claro, mas há maior probabilidade de um nativo português usar '_aconteceu'_ em vez de _'ocorreu')_
> _*outorgando-se *a sua carta foral em 1226 *pelo *monarca D. Sancho II _(construção muito estranha em português; cheira-me a espanhol)
> _uma* parte *considerável de produtos _('_parte_' não faz muito sentido, é provável que o termo original seja o espanhol '_partida'_, que faria muito mais)
> _para distribuição *das *localidades mais próximas _(pode ser erro, mas suspeito que '_distribuição_' é tradução doutro termo espanhol que pede aquela preposição)
> _podemos* comprovar *_(não é que não se diga em português, mas _'comprovar_' tem um sabor espanhol bem marcado)
> _portos secos (_também se diz em português, mas é muito mais comum em espanhol)
> _*destacaram as* seguintes ('destacaram-se'_; _'as_' não concorda com '_eventos_', suspeito que o termo original é _'ocurrencias_' ou outra palavra feminina espanhola)
> _sem acabou por ser um insucesso por via dos territórios chegados por via  espanhola_ (a frase não faz qualquer sentido, também traduzida literalmente o não faria em espanhol e pode por isso ser uma série de erros de escrita, mas...)



¡La leche, Merche! Yo también hago mi pequeña contribución a la lista de españolismos: "_*Ao largo do período* *medieval *(...)". _En cualquier caso, no es descabellado que el texto lo haya escrito un español que viva en Elvas. Es bastante común que los pacenses se trasladen a vivir allí porque la vida resulta mucho más barata que en España, y al fin y al cabo apenas distan unos pocos kilómetros hasta Badajoz. Me inclino más por esta hipótesis que por la de que el portugués de Elvas esté muy influenciado por el español, porque cuando yo estuve allí para nada me lo pareció (y lo mismo ocurre a la inversa, el español de Badajoz no está influenciado por el portugués).

Y a todo esto, mi opinión es que aunque lo más lógico sea pensar que la palabra es '_homiziado_', puesto que los '_coutos_' (supongo que la palabra '_coitos_' no se usará mucho con este sentido por razones obvias ) se creaban para albergar a prófugos de la justicia, en realidad también tiene sentido que pueda ser '_hominizado_', ya que quizá la creación de esas demarcaciones tuviera por objeto *humanizar *a esas personas que vivían al margen de la sociedad. En todo caso, no deja de ser más que una mera hipótesis.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:
			
		

> también hago mi pequeña contribución a la lista de españolismos: "_*Ao largo do período* *medieval *(...)". _



Logo me escapou esse, que é flagrante!

P.S. Não me referia ao português (língua) de Elvas, mas a um português (habitante) possivelmente influenciado pelo espanhol (quem assina o texto tem, aliás, um nome português). Acho que tens razão, também nunca me apercebi que o português de Elvas tenha grande influência do espanhol (mas também não conheço a cidade em pormenor).


----------



## Maragato76

Obrigado pelos valiosos contributos, *Carfer *& *Fanaya*. A hipótese de "humanizar" não é nada descabelada.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Para dar razão ao Carfer: fiz uma procura pelo Google para "couto+homiziados" e encontrei muitas​ referencias. Acho que isso mata a questão.


----------



## Carfer

Maragato76 said:


> A hipótese de "humanizar" não é nada descabelada.



Descabelada não digo, mas acho-a muito improvável. O termo '_homízio_', que originou_ 'homiziado'_, é a versão popular de _'homicídio_'  (latim _'homicidium'_). Consequentemente, um couto de homiziados era originalmente um esconderijo, um lugar imune para homicidas e, por extensão, para outros criminosos  (digo 'originalmente'  porque há forais que excluem expressamente os homicidas do direito de asilo, bem como os condenados pelos crimes de traição, sodomia, heresia e, nalguns casos, até roubo). A preocupação que estava por detrás da criação dos coutos de homiziados era a de arranjar gente que se fixasse nas terras de fronteira, carentes de povoadores e, sobretudo, de gente que soubesse manejar armas. Não me parece que houvesse nenhuma preocupação de humanização e desconfio mesmo que o conceito seria alheio à mentalidade da época. A ideia da pena como meio de ressocialização do delinquente é uma ideia muito moderna.


----------



## Maragato76

Carfer said:


> Descabelada não digo, mas acho-a muito improvável. O termo '_homízio_', que originou_ 'homiziado'_, é a versão popular de _'homicídio_' (latim _'homicidium'_). Consequentemente, um couto de homiziados era originalmente um esconderijo, um lugar imune para homicidas e, por extensão, para outros criminosos (digo 'originalmente' porque há forais que excluem expressamente os homicidas do direito de asilo, bem como os condenados pelos crimes de traição, sodomia, heresia e, nalguns casos, até roubo). A preocupação que estava por detrás da criação dos coutos de homiziados era a de arranjar gente que se fixasse nas terras de fronteira, carentes de povoadores e, sobretudo, de gente que soubesse manejar armas. Não me parece que houvesse nenhuma preocupação de humanização e desconfio mesmo que o conceito seria alheio à mentalidade da época. A ideia da pena como meio de ressocialização do delinquente é uma ideia muito moderna.



*Carfer*! como estás, agarrado ao batente, sem permitir o mínimo erro...


----------



## Carlos Gil

Maragato76 said:


> "Desse modo, D. Sancho II instaurou em Castelo Mendo os "períodos de 24 dias de paz". Os foragidos ficavam isentos de responsabilidade civil e criminal durante os dias de feira. Mas há mais: concebeu um *couto de hominizados*, para os mesmos viverem livremente, conforme determinadas condições."
> 
> "Após o Tratado de Alcanises (1297), a fronteira com o reino de Leão foi alterada, retirando a Belmonte a sua importância defensiva. No entanto, outras medidas de protecção foram tomadas, como a renovação sucessiva do foral e a criação de *coutos hominizados*, tornando-a mais atractiva."
> 
> Está claro por el contexto de estos párrafos que "couto de hominizados" significa en castellano "abrigo de refugiados" o "refugio de fugitivos", pero mi pregunta es... ¿no es más común o frecuente usar "couto de *homiziados*"? No creo que sea ninguna errata pero me choca un poco...


----------



## Carfer

Pessoalmente, estou mesmo convencido de que é um erro. O correcto é '_homiziado_'. _'Hominizar_' existe, mas tem um significado diferente, o de adquirir características humanas.


----------

